# NBA Picks



## Orwell (Jan 21, 2016)

In this section we will provide quality NBA tips . Our main objective is a high winrate which will bring in steady profit.

For today: *Denver Nuggets vs Memphis Grizzlies*
We expect the Grizzlies to win away as they are on a nice winning streak and got everyone healthy again.The Nuggets have been unpredictable and have a negative homerecord.  We should see a low scoring game with Memphis to win !

For more details drop us a line...also check out our website www.sportsbetleader.com for predictions across all major sports! Get your desired package!


----------

